# Cannon House



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2014)

I’ve been exploring under the banner of ‘Urban Exploration’ for just over seven years now, and have done just under 300 sites. 

This is by far the cleanest of them all. 

It was so odd going in somewhere so mint. It felt voyeuristic sure, but it often does, especially with European explores where everything is much better preserved. 

I’m actually unsure of how long this has been abandoned, the most recently dated item we found was 17 years old, but there’s no way this is 17 years of dust, it’s cleaner than my house. 

Hallway: 






Living room, featuring the cannon of which the house is named after:






















Bedroom:




The Spare room:



The wardrobes were full, and tidy






I’ll always avoid moving things on an explore, especially one like this, and I always try and be respectful. But I really couldn’t resisit trying on the golfing visor. It made me laugh about half an hour later when I was passing this room to see Mr Dan trying the very same visor on! 




Bathroom:



Zomg, I love this double basin:












Kitchen: I feel I need to remind myself, as well as you, that…Yes, this is an abandoned house! 




The cupboards were full of personal items, all neatly arranged:















Upstairs there was a fantastic man-cave. 









At one end was a kids area, probably tidier than any lived in kids area!



And at the other end was a study area:




















I don’t know the story of how it was abandoned, which only adds it’s only mystery as you wander around piecing together aspects of the previous occupants lives. I found some medical records dating the man to have just turned 70. He was obviously quite the sportsman in his earlier days, as the trophies around the desk were from a variety of disciplines, from cycling and running to cricket and bowling. The house was however well stocked with a variety of medicines, mainly relating to lung / respiratory problems. 







Down in the workshop everything was logical and where you expected it to be:






It was certainly a different experience going somewhere so mint. I do love natural decay. Despite it feeling voyeuristic, it felt like any other explore, documenting items left behind and piecing together a history. 

Thanks for reading.


----------



## MrDan (Apr 17, 2014)

Villa Cannon
Visited with UrbanX, Priority 7, Senbell & OsFa as part of our Bohemian Rhapsody tour 

A very confusing explore to say the least, we're in Belgium.. in a house where it feels like we've travelled back in time and the owner is away for the weekend. The bits and pieces in cupboards suggest it's been empty a fair few years, but I could move in and not even have to worry about wiping down the worktops before cooking my dinner. 
If that wasn't confusing enough, there was an English numberplate and road sign in the basement!
We suspect a sad story though, there were plenty of sporting trophies, from cycling to running yet medication dotted around suggesting respiratory problems; something that probably put an abrupt stop to the owner's life of sport.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 17, 2014)

Awesome shots dude!


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 17, 2014)

Cracking place,cracking shots from both of you.almost looks lived in..I always look forward to seeing an urban x report come up in the feed.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 17, 2014)

What a cracking find, not only that you both have done a great job with the photos


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 17, 2014)

Wow how tidy! I'm a tidy freak.. 
loving the folded up clothes and shiny bedroom floor!
Great pics and location, both of you!


----------



## MrDan (Apr 17, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> Awesome shots dude!



Thanks, yours too, I really still can't believe how much ground you can cover so quickly in a location. The amount of detail that you've picked up in the short amount of time we were there is unreal.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 17, 2014)

Stunning both of you! want to see more!


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 17, 2014)

This has just toppped the scale of epicness!!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 18, 2014)

That's very different, a mite too clean but rather intriguing all the same. Did you read that Dutch sex manual on the bookshelf - liefde en sexualiteit?


----------



## AgentTintin (Apr 18, 2014)

Fantastic report - maybe someone comes in every so often and cleans? In the garage, is that a British number plate and sign?


----------



## RM Photography (Apr 18, 2014)

Oh wow guys! This is truly an amazing find! Can't believe it's been abandoned, it still looks lived in (maybe no-one told the cleaner!)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 18, 2014)

Sure they hadn,t just gone shopping!! great images from both of you thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 20, 2014)

Cheers for all the positive comments guys and gals. I thought we'd get ribbed over this one as it "wasn't derelict enough"! 



LittleOz said:


> That's very different, a mite too clean but rather intriguing all the same. Did you read that Dutch sex manual on the bookshelf - liefde en sexualiteit?



Bugger didn't notice that at the time! I'll have to go back!


----------



## darbians (Apr 20, 2014)

I saw this a while ago on Flickr. It still looks the same. a bit too clean for my tastes on residential locations. Still some great shots tho.


----------



## pabala (Apr 20, 2014)

Why cant that be my house, I love it ;o)


----------



## urban-ographer (Apr 28, 2014)

I bet you thought the owner's would be home anytime - great photos!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome shots both of you. Crazy to think no one lives there! Top drawer report as per usual


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 28, 2014)

Great post guys! Amazing how theses places are just left like that with peoples lives still in them! Where did they go?


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 28, 2014)

Seeing photos from places like this really get to me; if I was lucky enough to explore one in similar condition, I think I'd be forever wondering what happened in their lives!
But great pics


----------

